# To theme, or not to theme?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, here's my dilemma: I'm considering trying my haunt at another Halloween party this year. Problem is, I can't decided whether I should do a theme for the party. Regardless of whether or not I do a theme, I want to use as many props/decoration from the party in my haunt. Any theme ideas for the party/haunt would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like to go with themes. I do a haunt and I change the theme every year. Last year was overrun with spiders. The year before that was monsters. This year I want to do overrun with pumpkins, and next year is haunted nursery, What ever theme you want to go with, if you decide to go with a theme, you should be able to find some help on here. There is a search bar at the top. I've seen ideas for pirates, zombies, circus. Just about anything you can think of. If you come up with an idea, throw it out there, and people will try to help you out. Let us know which way you are leaning.


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I just realized I wrote "trying my HAUNT at another Halloween party", instead of "Trying my HAND". Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I think using a theme is a matter of personal choice. I started out without a theme. The projects I was working on were a hodge podge of whatever interested me.

A theme seems to give clarity and focus. There are so many threads on the forum that mention or discuss themes, that I think we could infer that most active members lean toward the use of a theme.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Themes can help inspire you and your guests or help. For some, if they*don't like the theme they won't come, so it's always a bit of a balancing act.

The possibilities for theme ideas are endless; Pick a movie, or tv show, or even a scene or your favorite line from a movie and you have something to work with. And the movies don't have to be scary ones either.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I too am going to try a theme for our party this year. Last years party was
so fun, doing another. I have been telling everyone it will be a Burton Bash.
anything they want as long as it pertains to Tim Burton. Crossing my fingers
and better get moving, still new to this prop making lol.


----------

